# wake tower speakers for the rack!



## grizzlywaggon

i havent posted much on this forum.. just been kinda reading about these brutes.. which all of you have some bad a$$ rides.. buy anyhow.. i blew my audio pipe.. ( speakers went under, well, you know the rest and yes they were marine).. but i have my rad on the rack so on to my topic.. i found some pyle marine 8'' wake tower speakers on ebay for a fairly reasonable price.. i could make them work with some inginuity of course but the amp would be a problem.. maybe.. i have thought about making a box for a bigger marine amp.. maybe 500w or so.. the factory space for the rad is open now and is in front of the frame ( two bars running straight down).. i can attach this box to the frame.. basically ill be making a shoe box for an amp with some 5/16 self tapping screws with a rubber seal and some silicone for xtra protection from water..have rubber gromets for the power wire and speaker wire.. prolly have to wire it to the battery with an inline fuse to keep from frying something.. now on to the heat form the amp.. thought about cutting a 1/2'' hole in the top of the box and welding a piece of pipe to it.. then gettin hose and clamp it on there as a " vent line" and running it to the bars or snorks to get rid of the heat from the amp.. ive kinda got the idea in my mind that i can accomplish this but would like some more input from you guys who are maybe more experienced in the atv sound system business!.. things i should look out for.. amp too big for the battery?.. any input would be greatly appreciated!! thanks guys
chad:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck

I ran an 800w boss marine amp on (6) 6x9s on the factory electrical system without any issues, but I don't recommend an amp that big...it was waaaay overkill. A good 400w should drive anything you'll want on the front rack without any problem and it wont be near as hard on the electronics. I like the box idea in the stock rad location, However I think the 1/2" nipple and hose would be too small to really relieve any heat. I was thinkin...how about adding an additional snorkel just for the box? Or run the largest I.D. flex hose you can find up in the pod...maybe spa hose if you trust it, and add a small fan (computer fan) inside your box to actually circulate air. Or do a search on here...somebody had found an inline fan that they were gonna use in their snorkel to either force in cool air or to get rid of hot air from the belt...I can't remember its purpose. It would be handy in this situation though, and was fairly inexpensive. I just think the amp would stay alot cooler and not overheat if you install some sort of exhaust system on it as opposed to just running a vent line.


----------



## primetime1267

Or find yourself a nice old school liquid cooled amp from the 90's... Now you would have some power!!!!


----------



## grizzlywaggon

Yea for sure!! Chances on finding on of those are slim to none though! The spa hose.. I'm not too crazy about.. have it for my cvt snork. . With heat it shrinks and starts to become brittle.. now the little computer fan is a good idea.. but getting it to make up with pipe or running another pipe is out of the question! As I have no more room LOL.. its tight and dark under there! Maybe a little bigger hose.. say radiator size.. and having it facing forward with the snorks.. ram air style.. surely a small sized amp will get plenty of air.. espicially with my heavy thumb!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoolieshop

wake tower speakers are designed to just project sound, they should be plenty loud on your rack!

as for the 12 volt fan you could always make your hole for the snorkel and mount the fan on the inside of the box pushing or pulling air, that way you wouldn't have to fool with finding one that fit exactly. Those case fans come in tons of sizes. Just mount it near the intake or exhaust if you have two openings and push/pull the air accordingly!

some amps have built in fans as well depending on your amp you might not even need a secondary fan.


----------



## grizzlywaggon

I have the pyramid 240 Watt amp.. had it in an aufiotube but speakers blew.. think it would be enough for the wake speakers??

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

